# Need help with invention



## bobberboy (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a guy who likes solving problems. When I see something not working well I want to do something to fix it. As you can see on the pic below, often times people need something to shade their eyes whether it's fishing or at the game or what have you. I know there is something here and if I could figure it out I will be on easy street and the money will be rolling in. Sometimes the most obvious thing is right in front of your eyes yet you just can't seem to figure it out. Need help.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 4, 2015)

:LMFAO: somebody has *WAY* too much free time on their hands !!! :LMFAO:


----------



## Irish87 (Apr 4, 2015)

wearing his hat right would be a good start :wink:


----------



## Keystone (Apr 4, 2015)

](*,)


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 4, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> :LMFAO: somebody has *WAY* too much free time on their hands !!! :LMFAO:



Hey, I'm retired!


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Apr 4, 2015)

Can't help you. I have no idea what would work in that case.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thats as bad as kids sagging their pants while wearing a belt.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 4, 2015)

...already been invented - here it is!


----------



## duckfish (Apr 4, 2015)

HAHAHAHA.... that's great! Sad that it's true, but hilarious.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 5, 2015)

muzikman said:


> ...already been invented - here it is!



Isn't that the way it always is. Think you're on to something and find out you've missed the boat - again. This particular one would also double as a modern day Sherlock Holmes hat. Elementary my dear Watson! I used to work on a university campus and it scared me sometimes knowing that when I'm old and gray these kids will be in charge of things.


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2015)

I would wear it the opposite way to protect my ears so it seems we are still in the same boat. Something needs to be invented here......Keep focusing.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2015)

You need to design a cap with four bills on it . That way you have the face, neck and ears covered. won't be easy, but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 5, 2015)

This?


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> This?



That will look really cool on the water! :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > This?
> ...



But watch out for updrafts!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > This?
> ...



Is it available in plaid?


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 5, 2015)

I think it comes with an optional drink holder


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe this one would work. 
It looked so hot, like maybe he needed a drink.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 5, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Maybe this one would work.
> It looked so hot, like maybe he needed a drink.



Given the look on the guy's face I'd have to say he's already had a few.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 5, 2015)

IMHO, Gillhunter found the winner =D> =D> =D>


----------

